# Heallth Manager Silver - 4500 euro - 76 female



## cmalone (28 Apr 2014)

Any advice how to work through the many policies- neighbour is above and she recounted today that she received bill for above fee,

She is relatively good health- thank God. Routine appointments with consultant/ doctor/ eye specialist. Not been in hospital more than day case surgery to date. However, fearful that might not be covered adequately, etc

She noted old VHI D type policy was around 3000 euro.

Any advice- as unsure what advice to give...


----------



## Meath Lady (29 Apr 2014)

You should ring the Health Insurance Authority who are very helpful


----------

